
95% software engineers in India unfit for their job - tachion
http://www.gadgetsnow.com/jobs/95-engineers-in-india-unfit-for-software-development-jobs-claims-report/articleshow/58278224.cms
======
CarolineW
Other discussions suggest that this little more than an advertisement for the
company that runs the AMCAT employability test. There might be value in
reading some of the previous submissions, at least one of which has been
flagged.

Recent submissions of this same story:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14156547](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14156547)
(34 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14156318](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14156318)
(9 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14162713](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14162713)
(3 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14156290](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14156290)
(no comments)

------
manish7
I think read once. [https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/indian-developers-good-
india-...](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/indian-developers-good-india-when-
reach-usa-become-google-pratap)

